# 15/16-week midwife appointment



## Honor77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have my 15/16-week midwife appointment on Wednesday and have to admit that - after spending most of the time in my first appointment thinking "I'm just wasting your time", convinced I couldn't possibly really be pregnant! - I've forgotten what she said about this appointment .

I know I have to take in a urine sample. I was given a pot for this. 
I can't remember though if I have to produce the sample with first morning urine (kind of hard to know when that is, given I'm up needing the loo throughout the night/early morning ) or just before going along to the appointment.
Also, last time I did the sample there and had to "fill" 2 different pots. I only have the one pot at home though - is this right?

Could you also tell me what else happens at this appointment?

Sorry for the very basic, should-know-this-already, question...

xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Honor

Don't Rory its not a problem.

Basically the will check your blood pressure, urine and baby.

Blood pressure will just chek it's within normal limits. Urine I'll just chek for signs of infection or any sugar. Doesn't need to be first sample of the day or fill two pots.

Babywise - will just check our tummy and listen to baby's heart rate. ( other things will happen in later appointments)

As a reference guide you can chek nice guidelines - http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/11947/40110/40110.pdf

The midwife would usually ask you how you are, if you have any problems or questions. Well I used to anyway!

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Honor77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, Kaz .

xxx


----------

